# Harp Glissandi using Kontakt



## Rick (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm a newbie, so be kind.
Use keys in a live theatrical setting.

Have attempted to utilize the Harp glissando scripting in K3 and find that it doesn't provide what I need or perhaps I'm doing it incorrectly.

Here's the standard situation.
On a Keyboard book it will have standard two hand harp articulations and occassionally will ask for odd glissando during the piece.
Example a (Gb7 b5) and then a couple of bars later an E7.
Need to be able to configure contact via keyswitch or controller to switch between gliss and normal mode.
So lets say a setup of:

Normal Harp
Gb7b5 Gliss (K3 doesn't appear to have this as an option for scales)
E7 Gliss

This is a very quick piece, no time to change patches back and forth. 

In any case, I generally find that the composers I'm working with are asking for extended scales and need to know how to set those up for glisses.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## BleedingEdgeProductions (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Rick,

I use Kontakt live on a lot of shows. Are you only playing the harp chair, or are you using one of the keys books?

If you are using a keys chair, and are using Kontakt in a live host (ie Mainstage or Brainspawn Forte), then the easiest solution is to create separate programs for whatever gliss scales you need (write a virtual 'harp pedal' script for example) and load them into a bank. So, you could have a harp bank with the programs:

- Harp
- Harp_Gb7b5
- Harp_E7
- Etc.

And chain up scenes in the VST host with patch changes for that bank.

Embedding the tunings in a program and using scenes also eliminates the danger of another player (if you were taken ill for example) not understanding how to implement a certain controller you may have set up.

Hope that helps a little.


----------

